# A 922 versus a Slingbox PRO HD-622/722 combination?



## phrelin

I have a 722 and a 612 both connected to my A/V receiver. I have four 750GB and one 1TB EHDs. I have the 722 connected to a Slingbox PRO HD which last month I purchased from Amazon for $229.99. I spent $29.99 more than the "good customer" $200.00 initial fee for installing a 922 but I save $4 a month (and some California taxes each month, I would guess). I had reasons particular to my situation for making this choice.

I have family members who have multiple Dish receivers/DVRs who find my choice confusing. I'm already being asked if they should get a 922 or buy a Slingbox PRO HD. Right now I'm saying wait until the Sling Receiver 300 (aka Dish Network HDTV Multi-Room Extender) is available as they all want to use the system to feed a TV. So what would they get for the extra $4 a month (ignoring the downside of a long term commitment and losing the SD TV2 output)?

Right now all I can think of is:

A better remote.
Capacitive-touch front panel controls.
A classier-looking user interface.
The Home Media function accessing "supported media," including
pictures and music, but not streaming video.
These appear not to be very substantive gains. I know Charlie spent a great deal of effort and money building this new box. So what are the gains of replacing a 622/722 with a 922 over simply adding a Slingbox PRO HD to your system?

I'm hoping the "early adopters" who had or have 622/722 boxes will share their observations.


----------



## saberfly

I have a 722 with a slingbox solo and i cant see upgrading. I feel i will lose features that i use. Beleive me ive tried my hardest to justify it in my own mind but i cant. Actually i just ordered the new style remotes off of ebay, the 20.0 and the 21.0 UHF for $25 shipped to my door. Once i get those, aparently they have a "learning function" and everything ive ready says they will run my 722 just fine. I also run from my slingbox A/V out to a DVD recorder that i can put anything on my dish onto a DVD with the slingbox on. Cant do that with a 922. Cant wait to get the remotes and i hope "Charlie" makes a 922 1/2 that will be a drop in replacement to a 722 and slingbox. Im 100% dissapointed in the 922. Ive watched and waited for almost 2 years and now i dont want it. It looks SOOOOOO nice though. What a shame.


----------



## Jim148

I am also disappointed in what I have read about this so far. For now, I will hang on to my 622 or possibly upgrade to the 722.


----------



## phrelin

OK. In reading the stuff on the 922 Setup web page, I saw this (_*emphasis*_ added):


> Use your ViP®922 to enjoy personal photos, music and_* video content*_ instantly on your TV! Just connect a DLNA-supported device -- like your digital camera or _*personal computer*_ -- *to the same network as your ViP®922 and get instant access to all compatible home media*.
> 
> Note: Streaming video content is not currently supported


This is substantially different from what I inferred from the dealer announcement memo:


> • Home Media allows users to access supported media, including
> pictures and music, from equipment on their home network (excludes
> streaming video).


None of this is clear to me. Is there a way to move an MPEG4 file to your 922 for viewing?


----------



## Paradox-sj

phrelin said:


> OK. In reading the stuff on the 922 Setup web page, I saw this (_*emphasis*_ added): This is substantially different from what I inferred from the dealer announcement memo:
> None of this is clear to me. Is there a way to move an MPEG4 file to your 922 for viewing?


No there is no way to MOVE an MPEG4 for viewing and streaming is currently not supported.


----------



## Rob Glasser

FWIW, I have taken my Slingbox ProHD and hooked it up to my 922, and done side by side comparisons of the Sling abilities built in and that of the ProHD, and right now I prefer the ProHD. The issues however are all software and therefore could change.

My issues with the built in slingbox are:
1. It's not 16x9, I'm getting a 4x3 picture and no way to change it.
2. Remote commands within the SlingPlayer Mobile for iPhone are more sluggish than a native slingbox.
3. You can't use the standalone SlingPlayer clients for Windows or Mac.

Now, if Dish/Echostar/Sling was to fix these 3 things then I think the ProHD and the 922 Slingbox would be on par with each other from a streaming/management perspective.

Keep in mind however, with the ProHD you have additional inputs and a built in ATSC/NTSC/QAM tuner. I've currently got my ProHD hooked up to my 922, a 722 and a direct line in from my OTA antenna.


----------



## BattleZone

phrelin said:


> None of this is clear to me. Is there a way to move an MPEG4 file to your 922 for viewing?


It seems pretty clear that the software to support streaming to the 922 isn't ready yet, much like DirecTV releasing the HR20 without streaming support initially. A later software update added the streaming capability (what DirecTV calls MediaShare). I'm sure they'll be a software update for the 922 eventually that will add streaming.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I guess where I would be disappointed about the things Rob describes... is that we first saw the 922 at 2009 CES, right? And since built-in Sling is one of the main reasons to want a 922... if a standalone Slingbox from a year ago still looks/performs better than a new 922... why would you upgrade?


----------



## saberfly

Hey Rob, I dont understand #3 on your list of things you think need fixing on the 922 built in slingbox, that thing about standalone on windows. Could you elaborate that further? Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

saberfly said:


> Hey Rob, I dont understand #3 on your list of things you think need fixing on the 922 built in slingbox, that thing about standalone on windows. Could you elaborate that further? Thanks.


Not to put words in Rob's mouth... but I took his post to mean that you can't install the Slingplayer client on your PC and connect to your 922 like you can with a Slingbox.


----------



## saberfly

I access mine through dish.slingbox.com. I didnt know there was any otherway. How on the 922 do you control the sling part of it from the computer like on slingbox you get a big remote that works and looks like your home remote. Does it do the same on the 922? Since the 922 TV2 is for slinging, can you set up your favorites channel list like on TV1? I would hope you dont have to go through every channel you have available to you. The other question i have, hopefully someone has tried this, if you sign in to your sling on the 922, the coax and RCA(TV2) outs will have whatever you are slinging on them so by rights you could use your computer to sling a seperate TV program to TV2 through coax or RCA. Please let me know if anyone has tried this. I would be much more interested in a 922 if this works like said above. 1 more question and im all done, right now you have to sign into your dish account to watch your 922 remotely, is there a way a guest can sign in so they arent accessing your account? Thanks!


----------



## phrelin

Paradox-sj said:


> No there is no way to MOVE an MPEG4 for viewing and streaming is currently not supported.





BattleZone said:


> It seems pretty clear that the software to support streaming to the 922 isn't ready yet, much like DirecTV releasing the HR20 without streaming support initially. A later software update added the streaming capability (what DirecTV calls MediaShare). I'm sure they'll be a software update for the 922 eventually that will add streaming.


Ok, but I'm looking for reasons to recommend spending $200 (plus $4 a month) on the 922 over a Slingbox for $230. This 922 setup web page says that the 922 has access through your home network to your photo and music files (as well as implying video-in-the-future-soon) on your other computers.








How well is that feature working? Or did Dish Marketing (Larry) tell Web Site (Darryl and Darryl) about something that is still vaporware? _Any access_ to a computer on your home network from a Dish ViP DVR is big news particularly when they are implying video file access soon.


----------

